# Skype



## hoddo (Oct 24, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good Skype cordless phone?

And why doesn't my profile show my Skype details?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you have Skype open?
Doesn't show mine either.

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 24, 2007)

Hm... not sure why some Member's Skype details are shown while others are not.


----------



## hoddo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Don,*

yes, I have it open but right now can only receive chat type communications.


----------

